# Theodore Bean carriers?



## My Tiny Dancer (May 12, 2004)

Has anyone tried one? Epinions.com had a lot of good reveiws. I like that it can hold up to 40lbs. And because it looks more "mainstream" (as opposed to the Mei Tai) DH will like it more and be more willing to wear it/let me wear it. Anyone try it? What do you think? I'll get the micro mesh one.


----------



## Joannect (Jan 19, 2004)

It's a nice carrier. Def more mainstream than a sling. I've owned a Theodore Bean, a Bjorn, several slings and a Hug a Bug. And honestly the HAB is hands down the most comfortable, followed by the Theodore Bean and a distant 3rd is the Bjorn. The straps on the TB make it more comfortable for your back then the Bjorn and I like the syling better too. If you do not want a wrap carrier than I would recommed it, but again IMO a wrap carrier like a HAB or a Moby will be more comfortable in the long run


----------

